# Ariens ST1336 LE on grass



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

This is a short video my wife took this morning. Her father lives next door and she goes over a lot to visit and check on him. I keep a path plowed across the yards to make it easy for her to get there. I plowed this path yesterday, but last night we had more snow and wind. I decided to try the snow blower this time. She is standing on my porch shooting the video towards her father’s house.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like it's doing a fine job for you. Bet you can't wait for more snow!


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

abumpa said:


> This is a short video my wife took this morning. Her father lives next door and she goes over a lot to visit and check on him. I keep a path plowed across the yards to make it easy for her to get there. I plowed this path yesterday, but last night we had more snow and wind. I decided to try the snow blower this time. She is standing on my porch shooting the video towards her father’s house.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Ariens ST1336LE Snowblower


nice video abumpa so now after you snowblowed the path whats better the plow or the blower?


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

trdr said:


> nice video abumpa so now after you snowblowed the path whats better the plow or the blower?


Thanks for the video! I to would like to know which you like better,the plow or the snowblower. From past expieriance I assume the plow probably did't scrape as close to the ground as the snowblower,is that right?


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

trdr said:


> nice video abumpa so now after you snowblowed the path whats better the plow or the blower?


 

Well, I hate to say it but I like the plow better…most of the time. But I am not sorry at all that I got the snow blower. Guess I need to explain.

The reason I went looking for a snow blower is I had some trouble last year getting to my back garage through some big drifts with my little John Deere 165 tractor. I had to bust trail with a small MTD 2-cycle single stage snow blower that was NOT self-propelled. I will tell you that it was no fun. I decided then and there that next year I would have a 2 stage self-propelled to back up the little JD. 

Well, last summer a super deal came up on the 1336 so I grabbed it. Just after that I came across another nice deal on a bigger more powerful tractor with plow so I grabbed that too.

The last couple of days have been the first time using both, and in my opinion both are great. They are both living up to my expectations but at darn near 60 years old I like sitting on the tractor.

To be honest I think the bigger tractor would have been OK last year on the big drifts. If I had had it last year I probably would not have looked for a snow blower.

All in all I am glad to have the blower and there is something nice about being able to toss the snow way out of the way. And who knows, maybe this year I will have drifts to big for the new tractor.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Wayne195 said:


> From past expieriance I assume the plow probably did't scrape as close to the ground as the snowblower,is that right?


 
The plow has “feet” similar to the blower and I had both set for ¼ inch clearance. The plow will scrap a bit on uneven ground but rarely digs in much. If the ground isn’t frozen you can do a lot of damage if you get it caught. If the ground is frozen you don’t hurt it much at all. Either way everything grows in nice in the spring.

The blower should have been set higher for going across the grass. Perhaps at ½ inch or so. At ¼ it would occasionally catch and buck a bit. It didn’t do any damage to the grass but I learned to hold it up a little to stop the bucking. 

Funny thing about cleaning snow off grass. In the spring the grass that was uncovered over the winter will be a different color than the grass that had full snow cover. This will last for few weeks then it all goes back to the same color.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

nice collection of snow removal equipment abumpa.. now you need a snowmobile to wiz around on. hhmmm how can we put a blower on a snowmobile lol. Seriously though,hope you and the mrs.are wearing shoe spikes when crossing the yard specially when its icy..later,good luck with your stuff.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

trdr said:


> now you need a snowmobile to wiz around on.


You must have me all figured out. 

The photo is my snowmobile and a small tilt trailer I built. I go twice a year to Michigan’s upper peninsula around Munising with a bunch of crazy guys and I am not the oldest. Our leader is 68 and still going strong.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

abumpa i sent u a message


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

"I go twice a year to Michigan’s upper peninsula around Munising with a bunch of crazy guys and I am not the oldest."

You must have had a pasy or two from Muldoon's over on the east side of town! Lots of fantastic trails up there. Ever get over to Grand Marais? Great food, especially the white fish sandwich, if you can get one, over at the Lake Superior Brewing Company.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

bwdbrn1 said:


> You must have had a pasy or two from Muldoon's over on the east side of town! Lots of fantastic trails up there. Ever get over to Grand Marais? Great food, especially the white fish sandwich, if you can get one, over at the Lake Superior Brewing Company.


Hate to say it but with the exception of Grand Marais I have never been to any of those places. I did just look up Muldoon’s and it seems to be on the west side of Munising according to Map Quest. We have been staying in Christmas Michigan just a couple of miles west of Munising so I have gone through the area where Muldoon’s is many times. I actually don’t even remember seeing it. I will have to look for it as our first trip is on the 27th of this month.

One of my favorite places up there is the ice caves out on Grand Island in Munising bay. It is not that far from shore but it is a bit spooky riding out onto lake Superior. Here is a small sample of what you get to see when you get there. This is from our 2009 February trip.The shadow in the background is the mainland. The man in the photo is standing on Lake Superior ice.


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

Dang I miss those trips..................
I used to ride from my cabin in Eagle River,WI all the way up and back. We even rode to Marquette when my son was in school there.
The best was hitting the Iron Horse trail heading to Minn.......after being caught in a white out coming out of Bessimer....we ended up riding 319 miles in 19 hours with no clue where we were.....I broke trail the entire trip and looked like a snowman at every stop.....Oh, the stories......lmao


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, you're right, it's on the west side, got the compass turned around in my head. I'd say they have the best pasty in the UP. Muldoon's is on a little triangular shaped lot almost right on the edge of town. The UP is just an absolute beauty during the winter, and all year for that matter. Going to move up near Manistique when the wife retires.


----------

